# My family suffocate me!?



## ConfusedIsAUnderstatement (Jun 30, 2013)

Both parents treat me like i'm a child so its hard for me to act like an adult when they don't treat me like one...I want to move out but i have no job/money to do so. I try to explain to them that I i'm not a child but they won't change. My dad is the worse he is soo over protective I've never had a male friend and I'm 18 because he's old fashion and will thinks that men and women cant be "just friends" I hate it! I want a boyfriend but because I have no friends I don't know how to talk to boys...anyways how would you deal with living with old fashion sexist parents??


----------



## Rusty000Shackleford (May 20, 2013)

Same deal. Only its my mom and I can't talk to girls.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Either move out or live by their rules. 

No matter how old you become, you will always be their daughter. They will always treat you like a child to some extent simply because you've spent the last 18 years as one.


----------



## susan82 (Jun 30, 2013)

I'm 30 and my parents try to be too controlling as well! I have a good relationship with them, as long as things are done 'their' way. I moved out ten years ago and my folks still try to get involved in my business. They don't do it to be horrible, they just don't have a lot going on in their lives, so try to control mine. My advice is don't let them! I feed my parents what they need to hear. That's obviously harder when you stay at home but the same rules apply. Your parents don't need to know every little thing you do. Just remember, they're like that because they love you.


----------

